# basspro Pearland for bow setup?



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

has anyone used basspro in Pearland for setting up their bow? i just ordered a PSE rogue x from them and since they are close to where i live, i was interested in trying them out. thanks


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't know about that BassPro, but I know some have used the one out in Katy with mixed reviews. I personally don't like using BP or Gander Mountain as the staff at these places are not the best. I used Viking Archery for many years until Santa Fe Archery opened. Now I wouldn't go anywhere else for anything bow related.

If this is your first bow, I'd recommend taking it to Santa Fe they will fix it right the first time. BP might get it close enough to make you really fustrated thinking that your skill was lacking and all the time it was a mis-aligned bow.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

bountyhunter - where in Sante Fe are they? thanks


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

It is on FM 1764 between FM 646 and HWY 6. They have a nice new facility with indoor range.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Last time I went to Bass Pro in Pearland the Archery Department was a joke as far as employee knowledge went. I believe Trouthunter has a good buddy that went to work there but don't remember his name. Trout has said good things about him so I wouldn't let anybody up there work on my bow but this guy. Maybe TH will get on here and give him some props. If not send him a pm. Might be worth your time to go to Sante Fe. I got Rich over at Gander in Cypress to help me out. Palerider does most of his stuff over there and turned me on to him. Great guy.


----------



## saltwaterguy (Apr 22, 2008)

Bass Pro set my bow up and did a great job. I can't remember the guys name but hes tall wheres glasses and had a black mustach, hes the one who did mine. Took his time and made sure it was done right. The best thing if you have a problem once you leave you can take it back with no problems....at least my experience.


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

I purchased a Martin bow from the Bass Pro Shop in Pearland last year. They told me my draw was 29" when it really was "27". The peep was messed up too after 48 hours. I tried to take it back to get it fixed and no one was at the counter to help after 20 minutes of waiting and asking for someone in the bow department I went down stairs to get a refund. I explained the bow was not setup right and there was no one to help. The store manager came up and said "do you want it fixed?" I tried to explain to him what as wrong, I said two words he cut me off and said that "that is just chatter, do you want it fixed?". He was a real *** hole. Bass Pro is at best a joke. I could go on about me trying to buy a boat from them, but they wouldn't actually let me drive it in water..

Santa Fe Archery is the place to go. They have a nice new building with an indoor range. Its a family operation, they care about their customers and I can promise you they will treat you right.

http://www.sfarchery.com/


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

STAY away from BASS PRO!!! Gander in Sugarland and on 290 both have good techs working there, you just need to make sure you go when one of them is working. I have used Gander on 290 almost exclusively for years. But, I do most of my own stuff. I only go there when I need things done that I'm not set up to do (cut arrows, re-serve string, etc.) 

The guy to use at the 290 store is Rich. He knows his stuff. I don't remember the guys name over at the Sugarland store. PM Trouthunter for his name.

However, a true Pro Shop is always the best choice. If Santa Fe Archery is closer for you, I would suggest going there. I've not been in there, but have only heard positive things about them.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

thanks for the suggestions everyone - i will just go to S.F.A


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

If you do go to bass pro in pearland you would want to talk to a guy named Terry he is the best they have. But i am not sure if he is still there or not but i always go to viking. I don't know how a store can say they have a great archery dept. with a great knowledge staff when they hire kids right out of or still in school and all they know about bows to start with is that they sale them at their store.


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

I wouldnt go to to Bass Pro. They tried setting my girlfriend up with a 17" draw when, she really has a 24" draw.

You should try Bullseye Archery in Danbury. They are good people and set you up right.


----------

